# 1977 Raketa Catalogue



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Â Â Â You may have this catalogue already?? its a 1977 USSR catalogue, it is great for dating your watches, here is a page & a picture from my collection matching number 2.








[IMG alt="84174151.jpg"]http://img832.imageshack.us/img832/3784/84174151.jpg[/IMG]

If anyone wants the catlague let me know & I will post a download link.Â Â Â :thumbup:


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Please note its not just Raketa but most USSR brands


----------



## Russ Cook (Feb 12, 2006)

martinzx said:


> Please note its not just Raketa but most USSR brands


P.M sent. Thank You,Martin.

Regards,

Russ.


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Russ Cook said:


> martinzx said:
> 
> 
> > Please note its not just Raketa but most USSR brands
> ...


Here you goÂ

http://www.mediafire.com/?3t81s23vcr6gz0x


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

I have a Raketa PDF's catalogues & a couple of Poljots here are pictures of the 1st page; I have gleaned them from the net if you would like let me know I could post a link


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

More


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Thanks for that Martin, well done!!

Very nice Vostok 2209 in page 38! Hadn't seen one of those before!!


----------

